# better deal?



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

i have a question for everyone. i am shopping for a 75 gallon setup. at my lfs i can get a 75 tank, wooden stand, lid and lights for 329 plus tax.

on craigslist i found a 75 gallon tank, lid, lights, aqua clear 110, aqua clear 70 and a powerhead which he will sell me for 275 out the door.

i will have to buy a wooden stand as i do not want his metal stand. i figure i can use the two aquaclears to cycle the tank and house my fish until i decide if i want to keep them or move to a canisteralong with the 110.

which of these two deals do you guys think is the best choice? i need to let the guy know by tomorrow so quick replies will be appreciated. what to do!!!


----------



## supadave (Jun 19, 2007)

I woud go with the second deal for $275.00


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

how much do you figure i could get the standard wooden cabinet stand for? thanks so much for replying


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2752311
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2753254
looks like 150-300 for a new one.
you can make a decent one for less than $100 if you have tools or friends with skills.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

i wish i could make one. just see that turning into a disaster. the main concern is that i will get the 275 setup with the two HOB AQ's, then dish out around 200 bucks for the stand and have spent 475. the filters are about 2 yrs old he said. if i can spend 329, get the stand i am buying anyways i could buy a nice canister and be right about at the same price total with all NEW equipment.

im just thinking through this thing... want to get a decent deal.

keep the suggestions coming!


----------



## swamptrout (Jul 2, 2007)

getting any warranty with any of them?? better service and parts availability are key factors i looked for when i bought my set up

hope this gives you some things to consider


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

there is a warranty with the setup from the store (sorry i dont know details, gonna look at their website now) , also 10% off any fish related products for a week after the purchase of the setup... that actually is a pretty nice perk.


----------

